

Google buys France’s FlexyCore for better-performing Android - xmpir
http://gigaom.com/2013/10/22/google-buys-frances-flexycore-for-better-performing-android/

======
gbl08ma
Found the DroidBooster benchmark application APK after searching around a bit
(it has been pulled from Google Play).

If the benchmark isn't just for the show off and is actually benchmarking
something, then the results are impressive - on my phone (quad-core ARMv7, MTK
6589 at 1.2 GHz) it reports a speedup which is, on average, 7x. Obviously, the
benchmark could be just testing some edge case that, when Dalvik gets in the
way, goes pretty slowly, when compared to native binaries. Seeing as Google
bought FlexyCore, it's probably because it's something serious. Too bad the
benefits will probably only be available to future versions of Android to
which I won't be able to update my unpopular phone or my damn slow ARMv6
tablet.

------
linux_devil
Lack of innovations and talent in-house

